# Article compares Apple vs. Amazon eReader software on iPad



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.cnet.com/8301-31361_1-20001763-254.html?tag=TOCmoreStories.0

This article (which includes a nice table comparing the software) may be of interest to those considering the iPad as an eReader. The author concludes that even if you want to use iPad as an eReading device, you should buy your eBooks from Amazon!  (actually because of device flexibility, not a hard decision to make in my opinion, but still nice to see a neutral party agree).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Claw!

Betsy


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

One thing to keep in mind.
iBooks is new,and as such will only get better.
Apple does a tremendous job of updating and expanding and it will be no different with iBooks.

For the record I enjoy the Amazon Kindle app,and it thrilled me beyond belief when they made it available on the iPad as it gives iPad people the option to read Kindle books even without a Kindle and that is wonderful!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Yes, when we got the kindle for iphone app it didn't have highlights, notes or any of the other stuff, that was added later.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Gizmodo did a similar article. I posted that in another thread.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22530.0.html


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's another from Booksquare that talks about a number of book related apps:

http://booksquare.com/the-ipad-obligatory-post-on-impressions-reading-and-wrist-strength/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+booksquare+%28Booksquare%29


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Claw...very interesting.


----------

